# bow hunting squirrel



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey i was wondering if any one in here ever shot a squirrel with a bow 8)


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

i did and killed it easy. good luck finding arrows when you miss


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

did u use a braod head or a stun tip


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

realy dosent matter. you could use a target tip if you wanted. any tip will kill it because of all the froce behind the flying arrow.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've killed a few. I use an old arrow that the tip broke off of. I just wrapped it with electrical tape untill it was the diameter of a nickel and made it go about 2" down the shaft. It hits them with enough power that it'll break bones on the other side of them...


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

iv hit them with field points and they went up trees but then died


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The arrow has energy, but not very much. A 30-06 has around 2800 lb of energy. In comparison a 70lb bow has about 60 lbs of energy. It isn't energy in a bow that kills, it's cutting and hemorrhaging. A target tip will impart very little energy to a squirrel and isn't a good idea.
In 1980 I purchased 1000 premium port oxford cedar shafts for $180. I'll bet people would drool over that price now. I used goose and duck feathers that I prepared myself, and old 38 or 357 brass for the head. The arrows I ordered were 11/32 and I purchased the correct spine in that diameter so that I could use 357 brass for my heads. The empty brass weigh 82 grains so make a very good head.
As you can see I only had 18 cents into a premium arrow for squirrel. Still when I lost a perfectly good arrow it was hard to leave behind. I took a lot of shots nearly straight into the air so used full cut feathers to slow the arrow and greatly reduce it's flight distance. Don't make shots straight up because even a blunt will hurt after falling 300 feet. 
For small game I have been using the G5 small game head and Judo's, but when I take out the recurve I often resort to some of those arrows I still have after 27 years. 
Heads with shock are best for small game. Although there is little energy in an arrow this type of head imparts much of it and is lethal on squirrels and cottontails.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I use fufu arows so it dosent go as fare and is easer to see


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

soht a rabbit with my bow yesterday killed it no problem with stun tips


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

any one ever have a squirrel get pined to a tree


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

i have got a **** and possum pinned to a tree but never a squirrel


----------



## phildo57 (Jul 29, 2007)

Someitmes I shoot squirrels that are pi$$ing me off when i'm bowhunting for deer and not seein ne . My buddy was doin this once and shot all his arrows but one. he wasn't to happy when a deer walked up, but he got it ne way. i've shot rabbits when in my yard target shooting too. kills em easily.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

i think its a alot of fun hunting stufff with a bow more challenging


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

ive killed a squirrel with a target point with some weight added to it broke its ribs and dropped it dead right there


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

i shot one with a custom recurve and 1 with a homemade recurve, using a field point and high feathers


----------

